# Bee suit



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I called Golden Bee Products 504.737.3901 today to get some information on their suits. I see the ads in ABJ and Bee Culture every month and would like to know more about them from someone who has used the product. According to Golden Bee they are the state of the art, best on the market and everyone who is anybody uses it, and I should have seen one by now. I am just wondering how well (comfortable) an AHB proof 1/4 thick polyester, pvc, suit with three zippers, tie string ankle, velcro wrist over the glove suits really are for $200?
Anyone out there have one?
Thanks, Bill


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

OK, so maybe someone knows when the review article was printed in the magazines calling it the most advanced scientific breakthrough in bee technology?
Still wondering, Bill


----------



## BeeCatcher (Nov 12, 2002)

bill i can give you a little info. on the golden bee suit. a friend of mine got one and it does seem quite heavy but does work ok. one thing about his that he don't like is the length. he gave them his size and it just isn't quite long enough in the legs.if i got one i would tell them i was 6" taller than you really are and weigh more also.me and this friend do bee removal for people and he is for ever getting stung on the ankles.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

WOW!
AMAZING!
ABSOLUTLY TOO COOL!

I got one of the suits today. I can not believe how cool, temperature wise, and otherwise it is!

Projecting 106 today. I can't wait to get home from work and try it out.

I'll give a review of it later tonight.

Ventilated Vinny


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

My suit came to the store today, couldn't wait to open it up and try it on. Some of the customers thought we had an environmental emergency. It fit great, I was concerned because of what Beecatcher had posted about the lenght of his friends. Mine was right on, plenty of length in the arms and legs, plenty of room to bend, squat and twist.

I had never seen a picture of it so I was really curious as to what it was going to look like. Looks like a light weight space suit. The material is really odd, three plys, you can see right through it. The center ply is like a 1/4 inch hail screen but made of a thick poly material. The inner and outer layer is woven like a tiny version of the cane weaving you would see on an antique cane woven chair seat. 

When I put it on I could feel no heat build up. It's completely breathable, I could feel the faintest breeze right through the material.

The hood zipps on with two zippers, one on either side, from back to front, and is detachable. There is also a velcro strip between the zipper ends and the suit to complete the seal. The hood has a velcro strap that surrounds your forhead and holds the hood forward from the face.

The screen is more open and easy to see through and gives 180 degree vision.

The suit has four large cargo pockets, two in front and two in back as well as a vest pocket. The two in front extend down past the knees like chaps. Just right for running your livestock and punchin bees.

The legs have draw string closures and the arms have velcro. Both worked easily and kept the girls out.

Also included were a pair of gloves. They are like a heavy duty rubber dishwashing glove with long cuffs. Each had a 3 x 4 inch ventilated opening over the back of the hand, made of the same material as the suit. Although they were lined, after about an hour and a half my hands began to perspire a bit.

I wanted to give the suit as good of a test as possible, after all they advertize sting proof, cool, and light weight. Well I've been complaining about my Observation Hive being queenless for the last couple of weeks so it was time to give them another shot of life.

To expose the maximum ammount of skin to the bees I stripped down to the skivvies and donned the suit. I put on my boots and tightened up the ankle strings. I took the OB hive to the backyard and finished arming up to do battle. I picked the perfect day, the thermometer read 106.

I needed to retrieve a deep frame from the only hive that had one, way down at the bottom fo the stack, I needed to look at it anyway. I used no smoke and had them pretty well shook up, once I found the 'right' frame I had them shook down. They were p!$$ed! but after messing with them for the best part of an hour and a half I recieved no stings.

I think that the next time I will wear a tee shirt. It really does breath well and I hardly noticed that I was perspiring. When I did notice it I was back inside disrobing, and my new suit was all wet.

It took me a long time to justify spending the $199 for the suit. I guess the girls really bought it for me with the side jobs they brought me. 

Bottom line; I'm glad I didn't wait any longer than I did. It could be the best investment I have made to date.

Fit to be Tied


----------



## James Urbish (Jul 17, 2002)

We had several post on this suit last year ending with the fact that these people were very proud almost arrogant about their suits being the best. I want one of these suits now that I will be useing a suit 100 percent of the time. Two questions that the old man could or would not answer Is the suit going to go up in a blase of glory if it gets up against a hot smoker? is it fire resistant? and is there anyway to wear a hardhat or sun hat with this suit. I have seen one and like the look but did not get a chance to put one on. but I must have a hat on in the sun to avoid headaches. also when I called on the phone he quoted me a higher price than two hundred.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

I have been using these suits for a few years now. As I work in New Orleans, I just drive by and pick my suits up. These people are very nice and I enjoy going by there. Yes, they are proud of their suits, but rightly so. They work. I live in Mobile, and it can be a very miserable place to work bees. These suits are the coolest option I have found - The only stings I have ever received are bees that have wormed their way under the drawstring on the leg cuff. That can be prevented with duct tape if you want to take the time to use it. And with just shorts and a cutoff t-shirt underneath it's as cool as you can hope for when it's 90 - 105 degrees. 

BB, you need to duct tape the front and rear hood zipper closures if you're going to get the bees worked up. They find their way through these closures easier than you would think. 

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

James->We had several post on this suit last year ending with the fact that these people were very proud almost arrogant about their suits being the best. I want one of these suits now that I will be useing a suit 100 percent of the time. 

Read your story, wow, I am glad you and your little girl are ok. I don't know what I'd do if I was told not to work the girls anymore. I don't think you could get any better protection form stings that this Golden Bee suit. Take a tip from Ikeepbees, and tape the ankles and end of the zippers for some extra insurance. I haven't had any get in but my velcro is new and seals pretty good so far. When I wore boots, I doubt that they could get in, but then again, pay attention to Murphys Law.

>Two questions that the old man could or would not answer Is the suit going to go up in a blase of glory if it gets up against a hot smoker? is it fire resistant? 

I haven't a clue about fire retardent, sorry.

>and is there anyway to wear a hardhat or sun hat with this suit. I have seen one and like the look but did not get a chance to put one on. but I must have a hat on in the sun to avoid headaches.

The top is padded to provide relief from the sun, however I am sure that a ball cap would fit. Perhaps even a small safari hat would fit, a hardhat might sit too high, I don't know. I do know that there is quite a bit of distance from the face to the screen, plenty of room for a ball cap bill.

> also when I called on the phone he quoted me a higher price than two hundred.

As MB says, it depends, on your size actully. They have three sizes and three prices. I don't know what size they call their smallest but it is $179. The next size, the one I got was $199. and the largest is $239. In the paperwork that came with the suit, it states to give them your inseam measurement. They, she, didn't ask when I ordered it. I am six foot and 200 lbs. and mine fits great and with plenty of arm and leg length. All suits are freight paid and come with gloves.

Hope that helps.

Ikeepbees->And with just shorts and a cutoff t-shirt underneath it's as cool as you can hope for when it's 90 - 105 degrees. 

That's all I have worn, and once I wore less. It's been 102 to 106 every day since I got it, I can't say I miss the sweat running down into my eyes.

At least when they do get into my veil, it'll be quick and easy to open up to let them out.

What do you know about the apron they offer? I might want to get one to protect the suit from snagging on boxes and etc.

Suited


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

I started to pulling supers today.Robbed 3 hives & had to stop because of the heat(95-98).
I've got about 30 hives to go from 3 to 6 supers on them.from what ya'll are saying about the suit's I think I'll order me one & rob them when it comes in.
can't take the heat like I once could>>>>MARK


----------



## James Urbish (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the info. I think a december trip to New Orleans focusing on the french quarter with a stop to buy the bee suit could be fun. On second thought it might be better to get the suit on the way there so as not to forget why i'm there!!! I have about 50 or 60 gallons of honey out on the hives and due to the heat, work, and the last good stinging I got am not real motivated at this time. Sold one of the last 3 quarts today so it looks like tomorrow evening we will pull supers and extract wed night. Thanks again.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

James - I recommend you let them know that you plan to stop by, and your size info so they can have it ready for you. Also, I'd be glad to treat you or anyone else on the board to dinner when in New Orleans (I work there) or Mobile, AL (I live there). Just let me know when you'll be here! Again, these people are real nice, and they have a great product. It's a small operation, so not much on the marketing side of things. He's a little hard of hearing, so not always easy to communicate with on the phone. But great, friendly people.

BB - I don't know about and was not aware of an apron, but I'll be glad to call them or go by if I have time tomorrow and see what I can find out. I'll try to post something by tomorrow pm. Isn't it nice to be able to ask a question without being scolded and told to look in the archives? 

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>- I don't know about and was not aware of an apron, but I'll be glad to call them or go by if I have time tomorrow and see what I can find out. 

Thank YOU! I wasn't sure if it was something special or just a piece of ----, well, you know vinyl. I bet it is the same quality as their other goods.

>I'll try to post something by tomorrow pm. 

I would really appreciate that.

>Isn't it nice to be able to ask a question without being scolded and told to look in the archives?

I should have known better, I really dislike the way he responds and belittles people. I bet I'm censured by tomorrow.

Thanks again,

------------------
Bullseye Bill
Smack dab in the middle of the country.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

BB - Talked to the Golden Bee guy today. Firstly, they have moved and have a new phone number:

4405 Lake Villa Dr.
Metairie, LA 70002
(504) 456-8805

The apron you mentioned is in fact vinyl. It was meant to be used to keep honey off of the suit while loading/unloading trucks, moving supers to the honey house, etc. I asked about preventing snags on the suit, and he said it may help with that but would probably defeat the idea of this being a "cooler" suit, as it would block airflow through the suit. The apron costs $18 postpaid.

Hope this helps!

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## James Urbish (Jul 17, 2002)

Rob Thanks for the info and the offer of dinner. My brother and I have decided to put some honey money toward one of these suits this fall. I think my wife wants me to take my brother and another high school friend with me. Who knows what that might cost me in the long run. I guess that she must want to go with her sister somewhere!!! I married late at 36. I wish that we had been married at 26 for several reasons, but in a good way it seems we have been together forever. The main thing that I do regret about my single life is that with all the hunting, fishing, camping, nightlife, and all the rest; is that I never went to New Orleans until I got married. I will make sure that they have a suit in my size before I show up. I think I require "tent 2" as my brother and I call it!!! On another note I must learn how to search this site to avoid disturbing others. thanks again. James


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Rob, thanks for the information. I think that I will get the apron anyway. I would only use it when I am hefting the boxes, and with the chaps on front I can't imagine that it would block that much air. I will let you know if I think it was a good buy.

James, you can disturb me anytime, I share what I know just as freely as what I don't know. I went to Nawlins in Feb, o2, perhaps if I didn't take my wife I could have had a good time. Come to think of it, that's not a problem anymore! Woo Who!

Footloose


----------



## Alabee (Oct 5, 2003)

I use a bee master suit (Dadant) made for children , I am a very small female. I started out only using a veil and white cotton clothes but as my hives got bigger and it took me longer to work them. I foud a suit worked better. I cannnot lift a full sized supper with honey, so I use a spare super and place it on the ground and transfer 1/2 the frames out then lift it. By the time I do this I have a lot of angry bees in the air. It have never been stung through this suit and it is only cotton. I love it. Here is the site. http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=583 
I worry about not getting stung and wish I would to keep up my immunity! But I would consider requeening also, sound like an agressive queen needs to go.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I had a call yesterday to remove a colony in a dead tree stump. The owner did not like getting stung when he mowed the lawn, go figure.

He also didn't want to pay my regular rate for a removal, so after discounting in return for his help I suited him up in my old suit and got to work.

The stump was about 18 foot tall and I decided that the hive was in the middle third. I cut off the top third and, oops! I guessed wrong







There were quite a few bees in the top part, not much stores, but they really came pouring out!

I guess they like chainsaws a bit less than they like lawnmowers.









The idea was that he would help me ease the middle part with the colony down easy. Well, the best laid plans of mice and men... Alright, throw it on the ground and let them be pi$$ed off, it was way too heavy to handle.

It was at this point that he asked me what he should do as he had recieved about twenty stings. Well, I said peering through a thick cloud of bees, "walk away".

I have worked some hot hives before, but if ever I come across africanized, I will have had some experiance with some really nasty bees. I think they were even worse than those nasty Buckfasts!

All through the process of making three more cuts in the log, attaching a board on the bottom and top and smoking out the excess bees in the top half, and uprighting the log for them to settle down on, I did not receive one sting in my Golden Bee suit. I just knew that I would get some on the ankles as I only had on loafers and short socks, but I lucked out.

Wow, what a suit.

------------------
Bullseye Bill
Smack dab in the middle of the country.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>You should be on their payroll, Bullseye.

Owning a small business and knowing what it takes to make a go of it, I appreciate customers that support my business.

I also know a good product, especially after testing it thoroughly. As I understand it, the people who opperate Golden Bee are a 'real' mom and pop opperation, not some big importer of out of country products. It is the made in America, small business that I always try to support, and in this case it is a joy that it is such a great product too.

No, I am not on anybody's payroll. This is the equipment / hardware review forum, and just the place for honest discussion of all beekeeping equipment. My only intention is to help others find a good product.

Hopefully, in the future, you too might find something of value worth sharing.



------------------
Bullseye Bill
Smack dab in the middle of the country.


----------



## puppy (Dec 26, 2010)

Wore my new ultrabreeze this evening. Felt the durability was worth the extra price, the others had complaints about fit and cleaning.
MOST cool.. My question tho is this. Anyone ever been stung threw one without wearing a long sleeve shirt?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Anyone ever been stung threw one without wearing a long sleeve shirt? 

I wear the jacket more than the suit. In the jacket most of my stings are when they crawl up the pant leg of my jeans. I've never been stung in the full suit and usually I'm only wearing shorts and boots and no shirt.


----------

